# [SOLVED] ping a pc connected through another ISP to internet



## hittite (Oct 8, 2008)

hi,
I'm trying to ping a computer connected through a different ISP to Internet.
Unfortunately I can't do it.

Any ideas why is not possible and ev. how to do this ?
Thanks


----------



## hittite (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: ping a pc connected through another ISP to internet*

Solved
Thanks


----------



## iceman131012 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am having the same issue what was your solution?


----------



## hittite (Oct 8, 2008)

iceman131012 said:


> I am having the same issue what was your solution?


@ iceman131012

Well,
Wasn't truly a solution, rather rediscovering the fire.

Let me explain the context I was in: I had a computer in a mini-LAN behind an adsl gateway and my computer wasn't visible from outside.

*My solution*: I've created a virtual server on my gateway, redirecting any outbound traffic to a port on my internal PC. In the same time I've forwarded the ports I needed (closed by default) through port triggering. So this is how it was possible to be viewed from outside.
Same on the other side.
That was all!

Obviously this is for accessing various ports on a PC from your internal LAN. To let others pinging your internal PC I think you have to define a DMZ (Demilitarized Zone) which I wouldn't do.
Pinging another PC (as it was submitted my question) is a reversed issue which, obviously, depends on the owner of the other PC, who has to let you enter by means explained above.

I hope my poor technical language was enough to clear the issue for you.

I don't have enough technical knowledge to enter deeply into the subject so, if you want, try to explain it by yourself in a better way.
Good luck! :wave:


----------



## iceman131012 (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank for the helpful feed back.


----------

